# Anyone use coconut oil?



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

I have heard that taking coconut oil capsules is supposed to help with Crohn's and IBS.. has anyone tried this? I was thinking of buying some but it's hard to find in stores. I could probably find it online but don't want to buy it unless I can find someone who has tried it and liked it!Thanks,Angie


----------



## bastet0201 (Nov 8, 2001)

Coconut oil is rich in lauric acid, which is known for being anti-viral, antibacterial and anti-fungal.I take virgin coconut oil intermittently. It's like taking a fiber supplement in that you have to start out with a small dose and work up to the amount that's right for you. Otherwise you get (extra) diarrhea, bloating and pain. I felt pretty darn good when I got up to 2 TBLS. I went on vacation and forgot to take it. I'm not back up to that amount yet.There are a bunch of diifferent places to get your oil online.I get my coconut oil from Tropical Tradtions. http://coconut-info.com/crohnsibs.htm They have an email list with a lot of satified customers and experts who post there. The web version has an archive. You can get ideas from there no matter what brand you get. http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/coconut-info/ Good Luck and let us know how you do.Cathy


----------

